# Olympic Torch Relay



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Starting this thread in hopes that some of you will post photos from the torch relay. It's still several weeks away from my neck of the woods but would love top see what others have captured.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Olympic Torch Relay Interactive Map : Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics

Community Listings : Vancouver 2010 Winter Olympics

Ottawa Dec. 12


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Aside:
Am I the only one who thinks this year's torch is ridiculously ugly?


----------



## Kelowna Pete (Nov 25, 2004)

*Tough Times*

Am I the only one who thinks the whole olympic thing is a gigantic waste of money?


----------

